# Help solve the problem...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

If anyone hunts C.J. Brown resernvoir, then you know that there is a big problem with the amount of riders and elderly people that just "stroll" through the woods during hunting season. Hunting opens on the resernvoir after the 15 or 16 of October, and until then there is absolutely no hunting allowed, but after season opens on it, the horseman area and the trails are still open to public use; now this isn't a bad thing except for when it is bow season and a horse and rider just comes trotting thorugh the middle of the woods, or during GUN season and an elderly couple are walking their dog/a horse and rider are in the middle of the woods for no reason... Now most who hunt it understand that in recent years there have been some problems with people getting shot while squirrel hunting and the issue to stop hunting was at that time lingering in the air, so my thing is if some one gets shot or injured by a hunter, especially a horseman, then hunting is possible, no probably going to be eliminated from Buck Creek State Park. So I talked to Byron Rice about it and he pointed me in the direction that i should get a petition started to keep the non-hunters out of the designated hunting areas until after season. What is everyone else's thoughts on this?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

They are idiots for even going out and walking around a hunted woods anyhow.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There are plenty of horse trails on the other side of the lake where no public hunting is allowed. These riders should definately not be in the designated hunting zones.

I walk my dog on the horse trails a couple times a week, but I stay on the other side of the lake away form the hunting zones.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not familiar with this area at all, but , the #1 state parks are for all.

If someone trys to close it for hunting, then you will hear an out cry from all the other interest groups - in the end it may all end up posted NO HUNTING.



Bird watchers
Hikers
Horsemen
Fishing - using trail to access (remember I do not know the area)
Geocachers
Photographers

Looking at a map it looks like most of the north end is open to hunting, plus some hiking and horse trails.

Wildlife areas are different - and one might get support in them, plus usually there is not as many multiple use areas in them


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Attend disctict meetings and force your issue on Div. of Wildlife. I am sure they don't want any accidents to happen. There is plenty of room for both recreation as well as hunters. Just need better enforcement/education for all the parks users.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

spot chaser said:


> I'm not familiar with this area at all, but , the #1 state parks are for all.
> 
> If someone trys to close it for hunting, then you will hear an out cry from all the other interest groups - in the end it may all end up posted NO HUNTING.


I have to agree with spot chaser. The other people have just as much right to be there as hunters do. I think if you push it, it would be a no win situation on both sides. A lot of animosities would come from it. You will have to come up with some happy medium. Maybe every other day could be a hunting day with the later being open to the public day. Also, suggest the Park place signs making the public aware its hunting season because maybe they just don't know. And advise them to take precautions while traveling on the trails and for safety, wear blaze orange.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

As it stands now its already a no win for the hunters....he can't hunt therefore he can't utilize the park for his use. Sounds like theres not enough shooting going on to alarm non hunters. I for one wouldn't venture into a woods if I was walking a dog if I heard shots being fired.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

squid_1 said:


> Sounds like theres not enough shooting going on to alarm non hunters. I for one wouldn't venture into a woods if I was walking a dog if I heard shots being fired.


If common sense were common everyone would have it. I wouldnt walk in there either. Now playing devils advocate, we have to remember it is a State Park, not a public hunting area, so people are going to utilize it to their liking. Public hunting areas are paid for through license, tag fees, and also the Pittman-Robinson act. Ohio State parks are funded from the General Revenue Fund (taxes), fees and charges generated by the parks. So actually the non-hunters have a more legitimate use of the park overall. So Flathead King you will have to come up with a plan to appease all non-hunting and hunting alike.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

To be honest with you toxic/spotchaser yes everyone should have the rights to the same things, but when there are designated areas for walking/hiking/biking/fishing/birdwatching/horseriding/etc... and people (non-hunters)ignore the signs for hunting areas and decide to travel into a hazardous area then there is a problem. That's why it is necessary for there to be regulations on the public use of trails in the hunting areas during season. Is there anyone else who hunts the C.J. Brown resernvoir who has witnessed this?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

my first thought was that it should be used by everyone and not limited. Then I realized that many areas are closed to hunters already, so why not close some hunting areas to non-hunters. makes sense to me


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I would aleast think the state would shut the area down during the deer gun season if there going to allow hunters in there on the other hand sounds like 
you can get a good horse and shoot a nice deer then the horse can do the dragging to.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> my first thought was that it should be used by everyone and not limited. Then I realized that many areas are closed to hunters already, so why not close some hunting areas to non-hunters. makes sense to me


If you read your hunting laws (which you probably did I hope) it states; All "wildlife" areas are closed to all activity other than hunting, trapping, and fishing from 8 p.m. to 6 a.m. September 1 through May 1 and from 10 p.m. to 6 a.m. May 2 through August 31. So there are a lot of closed areas to non-hunters. A State Park is NOT a wildlife area. Ohio has over 100 Wildlife areas and only 74 State Parks. I not ruling it out that a Park cannot be closed. I know that they did close part of Mosquito State Park one year for Waterfowl to control some of the wild (tame) Geese there. I just think it would be hard to do. If it was I, I would go for partial closing and then Joe public gets his walking, and riding area and the hunters gets something also. If you go for all, I think it's an uphill loosing battle. Hunters will just get another bad rap. Good luck.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

and people (non-hunters)ignore the signs for hunting areas and decide to travel into 

What signs are these?

If it just says Hunting Area or something along that line - then there is nothing to state it's not open to other use.

I'm familiar with Dillon. It has open hunting is some areas (the signs show what is OPEN as opposed to what is not), also a mountain bike trail, horse trails and hiking trails, all in the same are.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

spot chaser said:


> and people (non-hunters)ignore the signs for hunting areas and decide to travel into
> 
> What signs are these?
> 
> ...


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Toxic said:


> spot chaser said:
> 
> 
> > and people (non-hunters)ignore the signs for hunting areas and decide to travel into
> ...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

spot chaser said:


> Toxic -
> I've never even seen these - I live 5 minutes from Powelson and all they have are the yellow public hunting and the large wooden ones at some of the entrances.
> 
> Re-read the below- This is closed at NIGHT. Even the Wildlife areas are open for multi-use.
> ...


Spot Chaser, I'll get a picture of one for you as soon as I can. And yes Wildlife areas are closed at night and they are not open for multi-use. "All wildlife areas are closed to all activity "other" than hunting, trapping, and fishing". If you are not doing any of these you do not belong there. It's and area just for those reasons. That's the difference between a Wildlife Area and a State Park. They are both under the Dept. of Natural Resources but under different Divisions.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Spot Chaser, as promised......


----------

